# Snasavatnet/Rossvatnet



## norsktroll (26. Januar 2013)

Hat dort schon mal jemand geangelt,und kann Erfahrungen oder Tips geben?


----------



## Norlyr (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Snasavatnet/Rossvatnet*

Hi norsktroll!

Habe schon am Røssvatn geangelt, ist ein riesiger Stausee. Da braucht man um erfolgreich zu sein ein Boot und Ortskenntnis. Für mich sind da kleinere Gewässer deutlich interessanter...|wavey:
Høchstens die Bacheinlæufe sind einen Versuch wert.

Gruss,
Tobi


----------



## Ickeforelle (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Snasavatnet/Rossvatnet*

Hei Norsktroll.

Hier ein paar links zu deinen Zielen,
Im Snåsavatnet gibt es Forellen, Seesaiblinge, Quappen, Aal und stichlinge was sonst noch rum schwimmt weis ich leider nicht die Quappen habe ich ketzten Winter gefangen vom Eis aus Forellen ist am besten in den Einlaufen bzw Auslaufen die Durchschnittsgrössen liegt bei 300-500gr aber es gibt auch richtige Riesen der rekord liegt bei 12kg und Fische von 2-3kg kommen eigendlich auch sehr regelmässig raus.
http://www.kystriksveien.no/?page=poiart&poiart=570
http://www.fiskeguiden.no/fiskeGuiden/index.php?side=vassdragRuseltat&vassdragid=587
http://www.njff.no/portal/page/port...rtikkel?displaypage=TRUE&element_id=161248016

ch denke das reicht dir erst einmal besonder wo auch Kartenverkauf und Bootsverleihe in den Links genannt werden. Einige Seite gibt es auch auf deutsch.

Viel Spass und fürleicht sieht man sich ja am oder auf den Snåsavatnet.

Gruss aus Nordland Norge


----------



## norsktroll (18. März 2013)

*AW: Snasavatnet/Rossvatnet*

Vielen Dank,sind doch schon mal tolle Info´s
In knapp 100 tagen schaun mer mal
#h#h#h


----------

